# Microfibre Towels



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi All

Sorry if this is in the wrong place and sounds like a stuid question but could someone tell me the difference in microfibre towels? The reason i ask is that i would like to use a waterless wash but have noticed there are lots of types towel. Whats does gsm stand for ? i assume its to do with the quality of the towel? if so what the highest gsm you can get?

Thanks in advance


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Grams per square metre.
Heavier should mean more absorbent, but when you get to 500+ on the gsm front, unwieldiness begins to rear its head, not to mention cost for proper decent quality ones.
You're better off with more towels at a slightly lower weight (long loop fibre/terry weave) than just one or two real heavyweights, both on a cost point, and being able to handle them.


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

PJS said:


> Grams per square metre.
> Heavier should mean more absorbent, but when you get to 500+ on the gsm front, unwieldiness begins to rear its head, not to mention cost for proper decent quality ones.
> You're better off with more towels at a slightly lower weight (long loop fibre/terry weave) than just one or two real heavyweights, both on a cost point, and being able to handle them.


so around 400gsm if i was to use alot of them then?

do you know what i should be paying per terry towel?

also do you know where i could buy bulk? iv looked on alibaba.com and don;t know where to begin!

are there any uk stockists at all?

thanks


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wht not just get some decent drying towels off one of the traders on here. They aren't expensive if you don't go for the big brands. I use the Kent drying towels, seem very good.


----------

